# Some Advice?



## GOTGRAPES? (Feb 15, 2007)

So ive had my plants hanging for 2 days in a cool dark closet. i also have a small fan blowing underneath them but not directly at them. This I believe will give good curculation in the closet. Do you guys have any advice for me as far as what im doing right now and for the next stages?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 16, 2007)

*Sounds good so far. Next thing ya wanna do is wait until you can snap the stems with your hand. Once you can do this it's time for the curing jars. Once your buds are in the curing jars they must be opened up once a day for 20 minutes at a time. Be sure and move your buds around in the jar so they all get air. Just give the jar a little shake. Do this everyday and you should be good to go. *


----------



## GOTGRAPES? (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks. how long should i leave them in jars?? i was thinkin a couple weeks.


----------



## mrspliffy (Nov 30, 2008)

youll be doing well if you can hang on a coulpe of weeks my friend!if you can im sure shes gonna really hit the spot.im on my first grow however i know the benifits of curing some good weed,youve took the time to grow her she be polite aand give her time to leave in peace...lol happy toking:hubba:


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 30, 2008)

keep your bud in jars until it is gone.... sealed glass jars are the best way to store your bud....


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

yep,all that


----------



## AJNAG EKOMS18 (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it possible to cure weed that is old?????
lets say it did not have da best taste or smell.could i put it in a jar and cure it again???


----------



## mrspliffy (Mar 5, 2009)

i'd guess that its too late to cure ya smoke as it sounds like its rotting away hurry up dude smoke the booty ya know it aint gonaa be fruity!the curing process should be as soon as 80%moisture release(usually7-10 days from harvest depending on ya process):hubba: i aint no expert be im a learnin boss


----------

